# Disboards Guidelines



## macraven

_Welcome to this forum!
All of you are appreciated for sharing information and helping others.


There are guidelines that the Disboard has in place.
Please read them here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Feel free to contact me anytime if you have questions.

Have fun in this forum and remember to just play nice!
Macraven_


----------

